# Control de posición, maquina cortadora



## nani03 (Feb 13, 2007)

hola !... necesito  ayuda!... tengo que hacer un trabajo para la facultad sobre el "control de posición"... se me ocurrió hacerlo con una maquina cortadora de chapa, la cual se pone el rollo de de dicha chapa, se le ingresa la longitud de corte y la maquina segun la velocidad sabe cuando avanzo... el tema es que tengo que armar la ecuación característica, diagrama de bode y demás cosas...Donde puedo encontrar información sobre esto???


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 18, 2007)

nani 03

Toda esta información es de sistemas automaticos de control. donde tienes que saber que es un control proporcional, control integral y control derivativo.

describenos mas tu sistema para saber si necesitas todo un PID o solo con un proporcional.

que tan exacto tiene que ser el control de posicion ? cuanta velocidad maneja ?

libros : sistemas autoamticos de control OGATA, o KUO.

Ayudate con el software MATLAB.

espero la descripcion mas detallada y te podria ayudar un poco mas


----------



## thors (Feb 20, 2007)

encoder + variador de velocidad ( inverter) + plc y pantalla tactil


----------



## nani03 (Feb 20, 2007)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> nani 03
> 
> Toda esta información es de sistemas automaticos de control. donde tienes que saber que es un control proporcional, control integral y control derivativo.
> 
> ...


   Publicado: Mar Feb 20, 2007 1:24 pm    


Hola!.. gracias por tu respuesta, aca te paso la información que me pediste a ver si me puedes ayudar un poco mas: 
Tengo que hacer 
-funcion transferencia 
-Ec. difencial del sistema 
-error en regimen permanente para una entrada de rampa unitaria 
-lugar de raices del sistema 
-diagrama de bode 

Yo todo esto se lo quiero aplicar a una maquina cortadora de Chapa , la maquina fuunciona de la siguiente manera: 
La chapa pasa por unos rodillos que la van moviendo, se ingresa por computadora la longitud que yo deseo cortar la chapa, cuando llega a esa posicion baja la guillotina... 

Mi problema es la primer parte del tp...la funcion del sistema es la funcion de posicion de la chapa? (x=.....) y la transferencia cual es??????? 
Bueno espero que con esta información que te pase me puedas ayudar! 
GRacias


----------



## albabug (Feb 27, 2007)

Yo quiero hacer una maquina similar a la tuya, pero en grande y para cortar rollos de papel, y pensé en algo similar a lo tuyo en primera instancia, sin embargo por la dificultad, opté por sensores de distancia y motores a paso...
A ver que piensan los demas de esto


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 28, 2007)

Yo sugiero tambien la recomendacion de thors, un variador de frecuencia, encoder para el motor, y software para esta aplicación, que muchos fabricantes de variadores tienen para esta opcion, por ejemplo Yaskawa con su modelo F7 tiene un software adicional para este tipo de aplicaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## electroiman3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Como es posible que te pidan hacer todo eso, cuando ni siquiera sabes que es la funcion de transferencia...
O has avanzado mucho en tu carrera sin saber nada, o de plano tienes que regresarte unos añitos... o tus maestros se estan pasando de listos
Ojala y no llegues a graduarte sin poder hacer una modelacion matemàtica de un fenomeno... que clase de ingeniero serias...


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 4, 2007)

electroiman, conozco profesores de control automatico aqui en colombia, que son disque superbuenos en sistemas de control , pero si los sacas de las funciones de transferencia, de los tableros, de los salones, de los libros de kuo y ogata, de los diagramas de bode, y los llevas a un sistema real de control no tienen idea de lo que dictan en la practica y la vida real del mundo industrial !. mas de una vez me ha pasado y me he sorprendido muchisismo yo tambien !

afortunadamente y desafortunadamente, los sistemas de hoy en dia son con autotunning. y las funciones de transferencia todas van para la caneca de la basura en la vida real actual!!.

repito afortunadmente y desafotunadamente !


----------



## nimits (Jun 28, 2011)

hola gente me estoy armando una cortadora láser con motores paso a paso y quisiera saber a q altura tengo q poner el laser del fondo y como puedo hacer para cuando quiera cortar una un circulo de 20 cm de dm con q le puedo dar esa orden si con algún programa en la PC o con q desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MYSTERIO (Jun 28, 2011)

nani03 dijo:


> Publicado: Mar Feb 20, 2007 1:24 pm
> 
> 
> Hola!.. gracias por tu respuesta, aca te paso la información que me pediste a ver si me puedes ayudar un poco mas:
> ...


 

Caramba, lleguè 4 años tarde, pero bueno, a ver si a alguien le sirve.


-funcion transferencia.

Aquì necesitas el modelo matemàtico del sistema. Y para eso necesitas su diagrama elèctrico, arma el modelo en base a la ecuaciòn del capacitor y del inductor (ec diferenciales). Ya que lo tengas le aplicas la transformada de laplace, a la entrada y a la salida, y divides, la salida entre la entrada y tienes tu funciòn de transferencia.

En realidad es màs fàcil de lo que parece, pero, si o cuentas ni con el diagrama elèctrico (o no lo pones a ver si alguien te puede echar una mano con èl) pues està canijo


-Ec. difencial del sistema 

La obtienes del modelo matemàtico del sistema, y la necesitas para la funciòn de transferencia, este punto debe ir antes


-error en regimen permanente para una entrada de rampa unitaria 

Aplicale teorema de valor final y listo, es muy sencillo. (mismo caso que el anterior, para apoyarte màs se necesita la funciòn de transferencia, y para eso necesitas lo ya citado arriba)


-lugar de raices del sistema 

No es difìcil, pero sin lo anterior no sirve de nada. O màs fàcil, ya con tu funciòn de transferencia, y matlab, con la instrucciòn "rlocus" te lo grafica. Es un poco engorroso hacerlo a mano, pero nada del otro mundo o que te tome màs de 15 min.

-diagrama de bode 

Igual, matlab lo hace, personalmente a mano, hacer diagramas de bode, sì me es muy pesado, pero, el anàlisis de la frecuencia es donde màs flaqueo.


----------

